# AVL.to Avalon Rare Metals Inc



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone ever invest in this stock?

A guy from work said he bought $10k worth at .30cents today

He owned it before at 2 dollars and sold it at 8 dollars, rather lucky i think, but he expects it to do the same thing, but said he could take 2-6 years for them to build enough funds to extract those rare metals

He said these guys will never go to 0, and china owns about 85% of the rare metal searches, AVL.to falls in the 15% not owned by china

_seems like a huge gamble, and an even longer wait_

But I trust this guy, he has given me good advice on other stocks
He looks them all up on RBC DI, they just upgraded this from a 1.5 to a 1 Strong buy

anyone else have any thoughts on it?


----------

